# Тембр



## Неуч (28 Янв 2015)

Опять я с вопрсами.

А это что за зверь?
Слепая левая как бы вызывает надежду...


----------



## alex_cantus (28 Янв 2015)

я тебя наверное удивлю, но это баян


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2015)

Неуч (28.01.2015, 12:13) писал:


> Слепая левая как бы вызывает надежду...


А кукую надежду? Что в ней, в клавиатуре, "слепого" и как это способно надежду вызвать?


----------



## Неуч (28 Янв 2015)

alex_cantus (28.01.2015, 13:05) писал:


> я тебя наверное удивлю, но это баян


Считай, что я удивлён 
Рассказывай дальше


----------



## Неуч (28 Янв 2015)

Надежду на то, что этот баян, чуть лучше, чем обычный ученический. Потому, что неразмеченная клавиатура (слепая), вроде как затруднит первоначальное обучение.

А "как это способен надежду вызвать " это я затрудняюсь объяснить, не понял смысла этой фразы просто.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2015)

Неуч (28.01.2015, 13:17) писал:


> Надежду на то, что этот баян, чуть лучше, чем обычный ученический. Потому, что неразмеченная клавиатура (слепая), вроде как затруднит первоначальное обучение.


Это как!? Как разметка вообще может помочь обучению? Как ее можно увидеть? Светочувствительные колбочки на пальцах?
Никак класс инструмента не зависит от "разметки".


----------



## Неуч (28 Янв 2015)

Разметку левой можно увидеть, я по крайней мере в это свято верю. Зачем бы она тогда нужна там была?

Просто на Юпитерах, да на Ясных Полянах практически не бывает размеченных левых (и правые-то не всегда). А на терках и подобных практически не бывает неразмеченных. Связав эти два явления, сделал вывод, что есть некоторая тенденция.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2015)

Неуч (28.01.2015, 14:02) писал:


> Разметку левой можно увидеть, я по крайней мере в это свято верю. Зачем бы она тогда нужна там была?


Блажен, кто верует 
Мне не разу не удалось eе увидеть. .. 
Смысла в этом никакого нет. Может кому-то это казалось более красивым. Другого объяснения я не вижу


----------



## sedovmika (28 Янв 2015)

]Уважаемый Неуч, у меня есть Тембр, бяка редкостная! Целую неделю довожу его до ума (ремонт), результат почти нулевой. Рекомендую присмотреться к этой модели. Одноцветная левая бывает действительно на цельнопланочных инструментах (например на моем цельнопланочном Тульском мастеровом баяне), но на ширпотребе она, как правило, ничего под собой не подрузамевает. С уважением Михаил. P.S. - видео записал второпях, только что, специально для Вас, поэтому на мастерство не обращайте внимание, лишь на возможности этого лёгкого, надёжного инструмента...


----------



## Неуч (28 Янв 2015)

Большое спасибо, за видео. 
Про Этюд 205 слышал много хороших отзывов.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, 

Михаил, а не тяжело "скакать" с Супиты на Этюд и обратно? Мне, например, крайне некомфортно переходить со Скандаля на какую-нибудь Стеллу. Минут двадцать руки не могут привыкнуть к низкопошибной клавиатуре, дырявому меху и прочим чудесам ширпотреба. Пьески, которые идут на одном дыхании, на другом клинят на месте, как будто бы разбираешь в первый раз. В чем смысл в этом для Вас?


----------



## sedovmika (29 Янв 2015)

Трудновато, но мне приходится частенько играть на разных инструментах, в различных условиях, не буду вдаваться в подробности... Поэтому тренирую себя к таким казусам. Конечно на Супите не было бы пропуска нот в быстрой части, да и все произведение звучало бы целостней и внятней.


----------

